
Ask HN: Hesitant to use Google for signup, am I being paranoid? - lpellis
I recently wanted to sign up for a proxy service (luminati), and they offer an easy one-click signup with a Google account.  But I found myself suddenly worrying about something that never even occurred to me before - Google banning my account.  There has been quite a few horror stories about accounts being banned for seemingly trivial reasons, and without any recourse. And proxy services has a bad reputation I think.
It feels crazy to me that I even have to think about this, maybe I&#x27;m being overly paranoid?
======
duiker101
Those horror stories are the reason why I am moving everything away from
Google. I used to make Android apps and got a strike once. Then another app
got delisted and I don't even know if it counts as a strike or not. Can't risk
losing everything if my account gets closed. I will never again put all my
eggs in one basket.

As per your specific case, I don't think you'd have to worry. But I still
think in general anything of value should be separate from Google.

------
HillaryBriss
at first, i thought you were concerned about Google accounts and the privacy
of your data within Google's servers. i feel like i have not put enough
consideration into this other kind of risk which you're describing. if it's
any indication of general Google support quality, many users find Google's
hardware support organization to be less than accommodating.

[https://9to5google.com/2019/08/15/comment-reddit-requests-
go...](https://9to5google.com/2019/08/15/comment-reddit-requests-google-
support/)

